# Question - help please, typhoid vaccine



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can get the Oral Typhoid vaccination in Spain? It's available in the UK and US under the name 'vivotif berna vaccine'.

Can't find anything on Google. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

natalieml said:


> Does anyone know if you can get the Oral Typhoid vaccination in Spain? It's available in the UK and US under the name 'vivotif berna vaccine'.
> 
> Can't find anything on Google.
> 
> Can anyone help?


a bit of googling didn't get me very far either 


I'd ask my friendly pharmacist or my GP


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> a bit of googling didn't get me very far either
> 
> 
> I'd ask my friendly pharmacist or my GP


Thanks - I will pop to the pharmacy later today.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

If anyone is interested - the answer is Yes  €10 for 3 tablets.




xabiachica said:


> a bit of googling didn't get me very far either
> 
> 
> I'd ask my friendly pharmacist or my GP


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

natalieml said:


> If anyone is interested - the answer is Yes  &#128;10 for 3 tablets.


We went to our Docs and he got us an appointment for Sanidad Externas in Alicante. We were interviewed by a doctor who asked about our travel plans and wrote us prescriptions for all the vacs we needed and gave us travel advice. We had Typhoid , Diptheria ,Tetanus, Hep A, all which were administered at our own Docs. Total cost 1:50€ for the 2 of us (pensioners)! The Malaria tablets were also ridiculously cheap.


----------

